# Diaporama sur Photo d’Ipad



## aliali (9 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous,


J’ai transféré vers Photo de mon IPAD, un dossier de 160 photos classées et numérotées (sur ordi mac) dans un ordre que j’ai choisi. Je voudrais pouvoir les visionner en diaporama (sur Photo*) dans cet ordre là.

Mais dans Photo* elles se retrouvent classées, dans un album, dans l’ordre chronologique

de prise des photos ! En lançant Diaporama de Photo*, il s’effectue évidemment dans cet ordre aussi.

Alors j’ai créé (toujours sur Photo*) un nouvel album sur lequel je copie , du premier album, une à une les photos dans l’ordre que j’ai choisi. J’ai fait l’essai avec 5 photos. Ça marche !

Mais pour 160 photos cette méthode est trop longue !

Y a t-il une façon plus rapide ?

Merci pour votre aide.

* il s’agit de Photo de l’ipad


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2015)

À part passer par un autre logiciel pour créer un vrai diaporama, je ne vois pas. Désolé.


----------



## aliali (9 Avril 2015)

gwen a dit:


> À part passer par un autre logiciel pour créer un vrai diaporama, je ne vois pas. Désolé.


Merci gwen. Je veux bien utiliser un autre logiciel s’il n’impose pas l’ordre chronologique, ou l’ajout des photos une à une, et si elles gardent une bonne définition.Peut-on alors lire un tel diaporama sur Ipad ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2015)

C'est amusant, car justement iGen parle de HARCOVER PRO qui vient de passer gratuit aujourd'hui, à tester peut être


----------



## aliali (9 Avril 2015)

Harcover Pro fait aussi des diaporamas dans l’ordre chronologique des prises des photos. Je viens de faire un petit test


----------



## adixya (9 Avril 2015)

Tu dois changer la date des photos avec un logiciel.
Après une fois toutes les dates différentes mises à la même date, l'iPad se servira du nom du fichier pour ordonner les fichiers, et c'est donc à toi de les renommer pour qu'ils soient dans l'ordre.
Mais là encore il y a un écueil.

L'ordre alphabétique et numérique n'est pas le même partout.
Sous Windows :
Photo1.jpg
Photo2.jpg
Photo10.jpg

Ailleurs des fois on a :
Photo1.jpg
Photo10.jpg
Photo2.jpg

Sinon si tu es sur Windows tu peux utiliser le logiciel setfiledate.
Mais des fois il y a des données exif non éditables. Il faut supprimer ces données exif avec il me semble faststone image viewer


----------



## aliali (10 Avril 2015)

Merci adixya pour ton aide.Je continue à espérer trouver une solution qui ne passe pas par le changement de la date de la prise de vue.
Le cas échéant je réfléchirais à ce moyen, mais par quel logiciel ? Faststone image viewer semble n’exister que pour Window.
J’ai un iMac sous Yosmite.
Merci encore


----------



## lineakd (10 Avril 2015)

@aliali, à voir aussi avec les apps photosync ou photo manager pro.


----------



## aliali (10 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir lineakd, Est-ce-que ces 2 apps permettent de transformer un dossier de photos ordonnées en un diaporama dans le même ordre ?


----------



## lineakd (10 Avril 2015)

@aliali, l'app photo manager pro (payante et anglais).


----------



## aliali (11 Avril 2015)

Photo Manager Pro ne peut importer que de Library (de Photo) ou de iTunes ( qui synchronise les photos dans Photo !); or Photo réorganise le dossier dans l’ordre chronologique au lieu de celui que j’avais choisi et établi dans l’ordi avant . Merci quand même lineakd d’avoir essayé d’apporter une solution.


----------



## lineakd (11 Avril 2015)

@aliali, cette app n'a pas besoin d'iTunes ou de photos. Tu peux importer tes photos de ton ordi en http (avec un navigateur) ou en ftp (avec filezilla, cyberduck ou tout autre logiciel ftp). 
Et si besoin en usb, tu peux te servir de l'app documents readdle et le logiciel readdle wire comme passerelle pour tes dossiers sur l'ordi.


----------



## aliali (11 Avril 2015)

Ça marche, merci beaucoup lineak. J'ai utilisé Document 5 pour importer le dossier vers Photo Manager Pro, à un moment il fallait choisir l'ordre par noms . Je n'ai pas retenu le cheminement, sinon je l'aurais décrit ici pour ceux que ça interesse. Je vais m' entrainer. J'essaierai aussi tes autres idées .Dommage que Photo Manager Pro ne soit pas en français .


----------



## lineakd (11 Avril 2015)

@aliali, il y a quelques temps sur un autre forum parlant de cette tablette, certains utilisateurs avaient traduit cette app.
Pour choisir l'ordre, appui sur l'icône en bas de page s'appelant "sort".


----------



## aliali (12 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
Exemple concret : j' ai un dossier nommé Lacs sur  le bureau de mon Mac, qui est sous Yosmite.
Lacs est ordonné et ses fichiers (des photos) nommés 001 , 002 , ....
Je veux transférer une copie de Lacs vers Photo Manager Pro de mon iPad, comment dois-je procéder en concret ?


----------



## lineakd (12 Avril 2015)

@aliali, comme ceci.


----------



## USB09 (13 Avril 2015)

Je vous conseillerais de créer votre diaporama en films, soit avec iPhoto , soit avec Keynote ou iMovie.
Je vous conseillerais aussi de faire une sélection judicieuse des photos parce que 160 photos ...
Salut


----------

